# Anyone need fishing company?



## truehunter88 (Apr 28, 2013)

I moved here about 8 months ago and love what florida has to offer. The only issue is i know nobody with a boat nor do i have the money to go buy one . I was looking to see if anyone could take me out for my first deep water fishing. i can help with bait or some fuel, nothing that will break the bank like a charter fishing trip. Can anyone help? Thanks for lookin! :thumbup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

where are you located ??


----------



## truehunter88 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Fishing Company*

I am located in Navarre FL


----------

